# benelli montefeltro



## jpsgt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

so i just got me a benelli montefeltro semi 12 ga and i loves it! blows my old rem 870 express out of the water! :sniper: :evil:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I was looking into that same gun how much do they cost?


----------



## officework13 (Feb 25, 2008)

That is frikin hillarious. roughly 1 month ago, i came across a beneli Monte and purchased it. my old gun was the exact same 870 express. liked the express but the smoothness of the benelli is sweet. i also like the fact that it ejects the lightest loads on the market which is great if you shoot clay. looking forward to this seasons hunting.


----------



## jpsgt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol that is wierd! If you want a good price qoute, go to www.benelliusa.com. I'm not trying to be a jerk by not answering your question, I'm just not very accurate with info. I traded my 870 and my 1911a1 for it and only spent 125


----------



## officework13 (Feb 25, 2008)

actually since my express is likely only worth $200 bones i am going to use it as my beater gun as welll i go bear hunting and something about trusting a semi when bear hunting is something i am not overly comfortable with. it only takes one jam to be one too many.

all the best with your gun.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I just picked up my first monte. also (used 12ga.). I have had SBEs before but was looking for somthing differnent but dependable. Hopefully I can sneak out to the gun club for a line or two of trap this afternoon. The gun points great and seems to fit very well with the shims that are already in it. I can't wait to take it to Nodak. in six weeks for ducks and geese. Good luck this season everyone.
Duckjunky


----------



## solitude (Oct 21, 2008)

Benelli Montefeltro semi 12 ga is very powerful and much costly but i prefer this because its rounder is not hot enough which maintain its performance and you can easily shoot 10 to 15 mags easily.


----------

